# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  Автоматическая коробка — самая значимая часть в авто!

## acontinent

Автоматическая коробка передач — самый известный на сегодня тип автомобильной трансмиссии. Под термином «автомат» скрывается подборка существенно разных приборов. 
Что такое коробка «автомат»
Коробка автомат (автоматическая трансмиссия, АКП) — это тип коробки передач, способный без посторонней помощи и без вмешательства шовера выбирать необходимое передаточное число в соответствии с режимом передвижения и соответствубщими факторами. К автоматам принято относить несколько классов коробок передач: классическую гидротрансформаторную АКП, «робот» (РКП) и вариатор (CVT). Хотя последние два класса правильнее называть автоматизированные трансмиссии. 
Каждая из названных трансмиссий серьезно упрощает процесс управления: шоферу не нужно выдавливать педаль сцепления и думать над выбором оптимальной передачи — передаточные числа подбираются самостоятельно. Все, что требуется, — жать на газ и рулить. Прочитайте сами — [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Идея отказа от ручного переключения передач возникла почти тут же после изобретения авто, но впервые уверенно реализовать ее смогли лишь в 30-х годах XX века. 
В 1902 году немецкий инженер Герман Феттингер сотворил судовой автомат. Через два года братья Стартевенты из Бостона явили всем свою конструкцию, сделанную для установки на автомобили. По сути это была улучшенная механика с двумя передачами, регулирование которых происходило самостоятельно. 
Достойный же автомат изобрел Оскар Бэнкер (Асатур Сарафян) в 1935 году — его изобретением воспользовалась фирма General Motors. С внедрением правок в 1940 году получился тот самый стандартный гидротрансформаторный автомат, который применяется в усовершенствованном виде по сегодняшний день. 
Каждый автомат веско сложнее и дороже механики; следует делать все возможное, чтобы спасти его от пробдлем. 
Неаккуратная и злобная езда серьезно укорачивает жизнь автоматам (как и всем деталям автомобиля). При похожей эксплуатации происходит повышенный износ фрикционов, планетарных редукторов, муфт и пр. Результаты износа загрязняют масло и приводят к сильному нагреву коробки. Поломаться может почти любой узел.

----------

